# Halo for Powerlifting meet



## Btcowboy (Oct 25, 2021)

Not sure best spot for this question.

I am currently 4 weeks out from my first meet. Running 300mg test c e3d, var 60mg ed, proviron 50mg ed, halo 20mg peak days (1xweek). Test and Provi, as well as peak day halos since August, and started Var 3 weeks ago.

Starting 3 weeks of peak tomorrow so will be taking 20mg halo every workout so 3xweek for 3 weeks then a week deload. Meet day wil be 20mg before each set of lifts.

The question should I take halo 20mg ed for the last week leading into the meet? Could it help, could it be detrimental? Asking because I have been using PWO only but have read some anecdotal info about running it for 1 to 2 weeks daily.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 25, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Not sure best spot for this question.
> 
> I am currently 4 weeks out from my first meet. Running 300mg test c e3d, var 60mg ed, proviron 50mg ed, halo 20mg peak days (1xweek). Test and Provi, as well as peak day halos since August, and started Var 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...



I'm only familiar with Halo as a pre show
Much along the lines of mast, it can cut some water weight away and provide a great "Grainy" look
and of course as a PWO

I'd give it a shot if yoi handle orals well.
Personally, the negatives outweigh the positives for me, as I can barely tolerate Anavar

For me, I can maintain strength in a caloric deficit if I run Halo for 1 week at a time

After that, I have stomach issues.
Not sure how that would crossover with your final week or two for meet prep


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 25, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm only familiar with Halo as a pre show
> Much along the lines of mast, it can cut some water weight away and provide a great "Grainy" look
> and of course as a PWO
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah I am going to have to cut water weight the week before. 226 the other day and need to be 220. May help for sure


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2021)

What are your goals for the meet?


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2021)

Disregard.  Saw your goals in your other post.  Good luck in the meet.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 26, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Disregard.  Saw your goals in your other post.  Good luck in the meet.


All good, the way yesterday's workout went I think those numbers will be on the low side if all else goes well. 

Thinking I may just run the Halo the last week 20mg/day see how it goes


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 26, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Thinking I may just run the Halo the last week 20mg/day see how it goes


Be sure to let us know


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 26, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> Be sure to let us know


Yeah will do, sure wish there were more people with experience running halo daily.... my poor liver going to be the guinea pig.


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 26, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah will do, sure wish there were more people with experience running halo daily.... my poor liver going to be the guinea pig.


I know of some people who use it in peak. Theyll use it to hit their last heavy singles and then on meet day. Id be interested in hearing how it compares to anadrol, superdrol, and TNE as a preworkout driver of strength


----------



## mugzy (Oct 26, 2021)

If your bodyweight is 5-8 lbs under your weight class I would suggest dbol @ 100 mg/d 5 days out. The added water weight will make you much stronger.

If you are lifting equipped your gear will fit tighter which is too your advantage.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 26, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> I know of some people who use it in peak. Theyll use it to hit their last heavy singles and then on meet day. Id be interested in hearing how it compares to anadrol, superdrol, and TNE as a preworkout driver of strength


Cool, yeah I use pwo on heavy days throughout prep, every workout peaking  and plan for a bunch meet day lol..

My thought on daily for last week was having it build up in my system over the week, may allow me to take less on meet day. 

I have only run Anadrol pwo or as part of  cycle and while nice strength gains on it think that halo superior in that regard just more toxic


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 26, 2021)

mugzy said:


> If your bodyweight is 5-8 lbs under your weight class I would suggest dbol @ 100 mg/d 5 days out. The added water weight will make you much stronger.


I actually started prep at meet weight and have gained. I was 226 last week and competing at 220 so dbol or my abombs not an option sadly


----------



## mugzy (Oct 26, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> I actually started prep at meet weight and have gained. I was 226 last week and competing at 220 so dbol or my abombs not an option sadly


In that case you may need to find some cheque drops for meet day.


----------



## snake (Oct 26, 2021)

I was never one for anything last minute and especially if I never did it before. "Dance with the girl you came with". I recall an old member here at a meet who ended up puking in a garbage can after trying something different.

Use that hard work you put in and crush it on the platform.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 26, 2021)

snake said:


> I was never one for anything last minute and especially if I never did it before. "Dance with the girl you came with". I recall an old member here at a meet who ended up puking in a garbage can after trying something different.
> 
> Use that hard work you put in and crush it on the platform.


Thanks and solid insight.... use halo often but only pwo so keep it the same makes sense. My nerves are going to be shot anyways due to being first meet.


----------



## snake (Oct 26, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks and solid insight.... use halo often but only pwo so keep it the same makes sense. My nerves are going to be shot anyways due to being first meet.


There's only one thing worse than knowing you're going into your first meet is knowing you're going in last.

I'd say Good Luck but there's little luck in it. Stay within yourself, stick to your game plan and you'll be happy in the end.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 26, 2021)

snake said:


> There's only one thing worse than knowing you're going into your first meet is knowing you're going in last.
> 
> I'd say Good Luck but there's little luck in it. Stay within yourself, stick to your game plan and you'll be happy in the end.


Thanks, excited and nervous at same time. Flight A for me, and probably on tje lighter end for 1sts so get the nerves out of the way early lol....


----------



## snake (Oct 26, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks, excited and nervous at same time. Flight A for me, and probably on tje lighter end for 1sts so get the nerves out of the way early lol....


I hunt with a bow, I have learned how to shut the nerves down. lol

Right before a lift I would keep telling myself, "This is what you do!" Then focus on my form and commands, shutting everything else out. 

Smart opening light.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 26, 2021)

I believe I’m a hyper responder to halo, so I don’t need more than 10mg and only on comp day. I took 20 2 weekends ago and really fucked myself up. Torn lat and supraspinatus


----------

